# Externe Festplatte 2.5 Zoll Kaufempfehlung



## Male (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

eigentlich habe ich nur eine kurze Frage. Ich möchte mir demnächst eine 2.5 Zoll externe Festplatte zulegen. Bis jetzt hat mir die Teac 80GB TEAC HD-15PUK-80 sehr gut gefallen. Nun ist meine Frage, ob mir jmd ein Tip bzgl externe Festplatten geben kann. 

Also mein Wunsch wäre:

- mind. 60-80 GB
- Preis so max bis 170€
- sollte max 2.5 Zoll sein

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.


----------

